# Ibanez rg7621 worth it?



## Alex6534 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

Got a chance to get a 7621 in the UK for £400, or around $600 shipped. These don't come up very often here so wanted to know if you's think it's worth it? It would be my first 7 string and all I've heard are rave reviews of it. It's either this or a 1527 by the look of it. Also what pickups would you recommend for it? Looking for a set that is versatile but also awesome for metal  Was considering a D-Activator bridge and Liquifire neck?


----------



## otisct20 (Apr 27, 2012)

Well Having played one with a D-Sonic bridge and liquifire neck i say do it! But what is the condition on it?


----------



## Alex6534 (Apr 27, 2012)

From the look of it, I'd say in pretty good condition:
Ibanez 1999 RG 7621 Japanese Fixed Bridge 7 String Guitar with Dimarzio Pickups | eBay


----------



## DTay47 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have one with the CL/LF combo and it truly is an amazing guitar. Mine is in a bit rougher shape than that one, but I only paid about $350 for it (without the CL/LF). I have no idea about the pricing over the pond, but it is a great guitar. Only negative thing I can say about it is my nut wasn't the best, so I had to replace it.


----------



## L1ght (Apr 27, 2012)

If I could get my hands on a decent 7621 I would splooge everywhere. They are such nice guitars. Way better then the RG7620, but only because I prefer hardtails to trems. When people tell you getting a guitar with a trem and blocking it is the same as a hardtail, it's just not true. So many different things about a hardtail vs. a guitar equipped with a heavy trem like the Floyd Roses. One big thing to me, is that the sustain blows on standard FR tremolos that don't have titanium blocks installed. At least on the Lo-TRS.. Having to restring a trem equipped guitar also sucks.


----------



## McKay (Apr 28, 2012)

I was going to buy that one but I was unsure about the scarf joint. Very unusual but it's probably nothing to worry about!


----------



## ZackP3750 (Apr 28, 2012)

L1ghtChaos said:


> If I could get my hands on a decent 7621 I would splooge everywhere. They are such nice guitars. Way better then the RG7620, but only because I prefer hardtails to trems. When people tell you getting a guitar with a trem and blocking it is the same as a hardtail, it's just not true. So many different things about a hardtail vs. a guitar equipped with a heavy trem like the Floyd Roses. One big thing to me, is that the sustain blows on standard FR tremolos that don't have titanium blocks installed. At least on the Lo-TRS.. Having to restring a trem equipped guitar also sucks.




Maybe its just me, but I've found my rg420 with an original TRS (basically OFR) to have much more sustain than my 7421 with fixed bridge (replaced with the hipshot build from dealer section). Not sure why, as I always thought it would be the other way around, but my rg420 will just keep ringing. I agree with the re-stringing though, not a fan of that whatsoever.


For the OP, I'd say its a decent deal, but see if you can talk him down a bit. I could see that much for a 7620, but the 7621 is basically the exact same this as the 7421 and they sell over here for about $300-$400 (depending on quality and mods). They are awesome guitars, I'd say go for it if you can! (saw, the ebay link...says its removed by the seller?)


----------



## Alex6534 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey guys thanks for the replies! I decided to take it as I don't see them often here. An I doubt I'd be selling judging by everyone raving about it! If I do love it I'll probably end up with a 7620 (hopefully) as well. This will be my first 7!


----------



## otisct20 (Apr 28, 2012)

I hope you love it dude! I know I loved the one I played!


----------



## kris_jammage (Apr 28, 2012)

You'll love it man! I've a white one with a BKP Aftermath in the bridge, it KILLS!


----------



## marko-rockvoice (Apr 29, 2012)

If you like basswood and the old Ibanez wizard7-neck - this is your choice!

I have one for years now and it is the only 7 string I still owned all the time. Many others just came and left...
Without a tremolo it is just plug-and-play


----------



## Greatoliver (Apr 29, 2012)

What is up with that scarf joint?!







Seeing as they introduced the bubinga neck in 2000, IIRC


----------



## L1ght (Apr 29, 2012)

Where's the link to that? Might have been a repaired headstock as I've never seen a joint like that lol..


----------



## Greatoliver (Apr 29, 2012)

L1ghtChaos said:


> Where's the link to that? Might have been a repaired headstock as I've never seen a joint like that lol..



It's on the ebay link - scroll down a bit. It does seem a bit weird, as it looks like it's a perpendicular joint, so doesn't have a lot of surface area... I'm going by what the neck looks like on my 7620.


----------



## Alex6534 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey guys what do you's think? My payment hasn't went through yet so I could cancel if you's think it's a fake, the guy owns a guitar store so i'd hope he wouldn't rip me off


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks odd... The bubinga stripe usually doesn't go that far, even if they _had_ repaired the headstock by gluing a new one on (perpendicularly) then it probably isn't the original neck either.


----------



## marko-rockvoice (Apr 29, 2012)

Greatoliver said:


> What is up with that scarf joint?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like a repaired headstock to me.
Usually the bubinga strinpe ends at the scarf head joint.


----------



## marko-rockvoice (Apr 29, 2012)

OR

... maybe a non-Ibanez neck with the original Ibanez head added later (the serial number indicates a 1999 production, which usually did not have a bubinga stripe yet).
That could explain this unusual stripe.


----------



## DTay47 (Apr 29, 2012)

marko-rockvoice said:


> OR
> 
> ... maybe a non-Ibanez neck with the original Ibanez head added later (the serial number indicates a 1999 production, which usually did not have a bubinga stripe yet).
> That could explain this unusual stripe.


 Could it be a 7321 neck? I'm pretty sure they have a stripe. But that still doesn't explain the stripe suddenly ending... I would definitely cancel my bid, then quesion the seller about it. That is not normal at all, so better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 29, 2012)

^The 7321 has two walnut stripes, not a single bubinga stripe.


----------



## Alex6534 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just realised the guy selling it owns Cottam Guitars, his store is part of IbanezKing in Europe so I'd hope he knows what he's talking about haha


----------



## dan0151 (Apr 30, 2012)

I looked at that but my worries were that neck.....have not seen a joint like that


----------



## kris_jammage (Apr 30, 2012)

That does not look like the one on my '99 7621. I'll try take a picture of mine and post it up later if I can! Have you asked the seller about it? To be honest, if it was a repaired or after market neck replacement then it looks OK, as in it looks failry stable. But then again I'm not a luthier so I'm only going by what Im seeing!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Apr 30, 2012)

I have seen ONE other RG7421 with a scarf joint like that, actually. And if i recall it was a 99. Browse through my threads and you'll find one from waaaaaaaaaaay back where i swirled a guitar i called "Captain Planet".


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Apr 30, 2012)

Found it for ya  http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...n-planet-green-blue-black-swirled-rg7421.html


----------



## Alex6534 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks mate! Well the guy has 11,000 positive feedback and by the look of it he runs the equivalent of Ibanez Rules here in the U.K, and he says it is an original one. So that post really helped calm my nerves  Thanks!


----------



## dan0151 (Apr 30, 2012)

Well happy soon to be NGD....


----------

